# File Sharing through Router?



## Thermalcell (Dec 19, 2008)

How do i share files through my linksys router from my windos xp computer to the other windows vista computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------



## Thermalcell (Dec 19, 2008)

johnwill thanks for the tutorial it was very informative but it still didn't help me out with me trying to share files over a router without having to use the Microsoft servers option.

I just basically want to connect(share files and so on) to each computer connected to my router via my router, is that possible?

I just think that would be one of the most secure ways to share files aside from using a crossover cable which i already have tried it before.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a router, that configuration is all you need. If you want a direct connection with no Internet considerations, try this.


Configure the machines as follows.

PC #1:
IP address: 192.168.9.1
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

PC #2:
IP address: 192.168.9.2
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

Leave the Default Gateway and DNS Server addresses blank.

Make sure any firewalls are configured to put the 192.168.9.x subnet in the trusted zone.

Finally, you'll have to enable fine/print sharing on the machines and actually share one or more folders or drives.

Here's a page that describes the process in detail: http://www.howtodothings.com/computers-internet/how-to-connect-2-pcs-directly


----------

